# Honda lawn tractor



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

SO,a customer/friend dropped this off.He bought it at a yard sale,and wanted to know how much to fix it.
Found out drive clutc AND pto clutch are worn out.Parts are $300-$400 each set,and some of the parts aren't available,anymore.
Called owner...LOOOONG silence.Finally told me to "sell it,part it...whatever!"
He never even tried to operate it,before buying,just started it up,and shut it off!:dazed::fineprint
It has a few good parts,and a great 13hp watercooled twin cyl. engine,but all he had to do was call,and I'd have gone over to check it,and saved him trouble!!


----------



## dmac601 (Apr 1, 2012)

If it is for sale, I'm interested. PM me.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey i'd like to rebuild something like that but the freight would kill me!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I checked online,and the trans,and engine, are worth a small fortune!So, I'm advising my friend to part it out!


----------

